# Earhquake



## Shaka (Jul 6, 2013)

Any word from anyone near the Castel Catagna area in Teramo? We have a house in the village and its only 30 kms to Farindola and that terrible earthquake and avalanche. Has Castel Castagna area been affected?


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

I’ve heard of little damage to anywhere in Abruzzo due to the quakes to the north, apart from the horrendous news about the hotel there that appears to have been buried by an avalanche which was most likely caused by the quakes. The only other incident I’ve heard about from a friend was that of a woman and child evacuated from their house in Castiglione Messer Raimondo due to some damage to their house. I do hope they manage to rescue people from the hotel - horrible for them and their families.


----------



## Shaka (Jul 6, 2013)

*earthquake*



GeordieBorn said:


> I’ve heard of little damage to anywhere in Abruzzo due to the quakes to the north, apart from the horrendous news about the hotel there that appears to have been buried by an avalanche which was most likely caused by the quakes. The only other incident I’ve heard about from a friend was that of a woman and child evacuated from their house in Castiglione Messer Raimondo due to some damage to their house. I do hope they manage to rescue people from the hotel - horrible for them and their families.


Thank you for replying. I read that a farmer had died when the roof collapsed in Castel Castagna,but it is such an awful tragedy between all the snow,lack of electricity and the avalanche. God bless Italy and the resilient Abruzzi.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Yes, I did read about a farmer age 83 being caught under a collapsed farm building, there is a report in TheLocal here .


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Shaka said:


> Any word from anyone near the Castel Catagna area in Teramo? We have a house in the village and its only 30 kms to Farindola and that terrible earthquake and avalanche. Has Castel Castagna area been affected?


teremo is a bad place at the mo lots of snow and bad comunicatios if you send me you adress in teremo i can try and contact the caribinierie in that area allso please send me your land line no by private mesage north abruzzo is not a good place to have a house at mo


----------

